# Wahoo Memory Full



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2020)

Asking for a friend.........really. During a conversation tonight a friend mentioned her Wahoo Bolt is almost full and she only has a few MB of storage available. I have an Elemnt my friend a Bolt. Both devices have 2.78GB of storage. I have 1.95GB free but my friend only a few hundred MBs - I forget exactly how much. I have UK maps plus France installed, she has UK plus Portugal. I have 6 months of ride history stored - my device was replaced in January - she has about 15 months.

I've never heard anyone in our club complain the Wahoo memory was full, mention a need to delete history and I can't find anything on the web. Is this an issue others have encountered? I presume the solution is simply to delete some or all of the Ride History?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2020)

Recorded rides will not even make a dent on storage measured in Gb. Suggest a rogue map might be the blame. If you plug into a PC (or Mac) does it appear as a USB drive so you can where what’s taking up the space?


----------



## Milzy (14 Jun 2020)

I once had many routes saved, in the hope of some day actually doing them. The memory was quite full. I couldn't manually delete them so I just re-set.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Recorded rides will not even make a dent on storage measured in Gb. Suggest a rogue map might be the blame. If you plug into a PC (or Mac) does it appear as a USB drive so you can where what’s taking up the space?


We've been talking on the phone rather than me being able to see this first hand. From the conversation yes she has it plugged in and can see it as a USB drive and can see the same Folders as I do if I plug mine in. I agree about the rides; I did a century last Thursday and that is only 576kb and most are around 250-300kb.

My first thought was maps and expected to find she still had the default full world installed.

Your comment makes me wonder if removing the currently installed maps and then reinstalling would help. Worth a try.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

Milzy said:


> I once had many routes saved, in the hope of some day actually doing them. The memory was quite full. I couldn't manually delete them so I just re-set.


Yep this is certainly a solution but my friend is reluctant to reset as she wants to retain her rides. They're all on Strava so I don't really understand why.


----------



## rivers (15 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep this is certainly a solution but my friend is reluctant to reset as she wants to retain her rides. They're all on Strava so I don't really understand why.


I reset mine recently and they all remained on the history in the app


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

rivers said:


> I reset mine recently and they all remained on the history in the app


Thanks I hoped that might be the case but didn't want to experiment!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We've been talking on the phone rather than me being able to see this first hand. From the conversation yes she has it plugged in and can see it as a USB drive and can see the same Folders as I do if I plug mine in. I agree about the rides; I did a century last Thursday and that is only 576kb and most are around 250-300kb.
> 
> My first thought was maps and expected to find she still had the default full world installed.
> 
> Your comment makes me wonder if removing the currently installed maps and then reinstalling would help. Worth a try.



Certainly worth a try and the only likely files taking up space measured in Gb are maps. As an example my UK map is 405Mb. It will be a different map to what is on her GPS but it'll give a ballpark to what you can expect. I can see a base world map easily eating up gb of the storage on the GPS.


----------

